# Keystone Laredo 33BL



## flbodie (Mar 12, 2007)

Just ordered a 2007 Keystone Laredo 33BL TT.  Does anyone out there own this model?  Would like to know likes and dislikes, and any problems?????





Fred, Christina, and the kids
2006 Dodge RAM 2500 HD
1982 Fleetwood Prowler TT
and our Sheltie (Kenzi)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Keystone Laredo 33BL

I used to sell Laredo.  Trailer is OK, Keystone is where I had problems.  After Thor bought them out, the company I knew went down the tubes. 

Just remember, you have a ONE year warranty.  NOT one day extra.  One of the Laredo's we sold had a Coleman AC capacitor go out in 13 months.  Even though Coleman has a 2 year warranty, Keystone would not do a thing.  I had to contact Coleman and have them send me the $15.00 part, free of charge.


----------



## flbodie (Mar 14, 2007)

RE: Keystone Laredo 33BL

Thanks for the information Grandview.

My dealer has offered a second year of warranty coverage from Keystone for $100.  Sounds like good insurance based on your experience.  I think I'll take them up on that when the trailer comes in.

I am very familiar with THOR Industries.  We live very close to the Airstream facility here in Ohio.  Some of my friends work for Airstream and take a lot of pride in their work.  They also get a little frustrated with THOR at times.

I noticed that you sell Sunset Creek models.  My parents bought a new Sunset Creek last year.  They are State Park volunteers and love their new trailer...

Thanks again for the input.

Fred, Christina, and the kids 
2006 Dodge RAM 2500 HD 
1982 Fleetwood Prowler TT 
soon to be a Keystone Laredo 33BL
and our Sheltie (Kenzi)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 14, 2007)

Re: Keystone Laredo 33BL

The extended warranty was not offered when we sold them, good luck.


----------

